# Plaque Off



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone uses Plaque Off and if so do you give it with the morning or evening meal? Thanks. Kaye


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've used it before but don't any more I only gave it in the morning x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Used it but never found a difference, tropacleen teeth gel is far better at removing tartar on the teeth.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was going to mention the Tropiclens one Kendal ....great recommendation then x


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Never tried that for Tropicleen works perfectly here.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, I will give Tropiclean a go.


----------

